# Amatuer Photographer



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

HI everyone!
I have had my new digital camera for only a few months now, thought it would really help me on my landscapes in my paintings! However ive run into one problem...
Im a rubbish photographer!
I have tried buying various digital photography magazines but found out that these are directed at the more experienced photographer and I dont know anyone who does this as a hobby.
What im trying 2 ask is anyone out there got any tips or know good websites that can give me a helping hand?
xxxkyexxx


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 20, 2005)

I sooo didnt realise how the title of this thread sounds untill it had already posted it sorry!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Leto (Jul 20, 2005)

Usually regular PC magazines have tips on digital photography (for beginners). Or you could browse your library or bookshop for Digital photography for Dummies (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...ne/purchase/ref=pd_sxp_r0/104-9897247-6238342) Usually tech book in this collection are quite good and useful from the very beginners to somewhat advanced users.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 21, 2005)

I did a photography course a couple of years ago at uni and am a bit of an amatuer snapper myself, though I prefer film. The two main things I try and remember are to fill the frame, and to use the rule of thirds - divide the frame into three sections horizontally and three vertically, and try and keep the main feature of the pic along one of these lines. For instance, in a landscape, keep the horizon a third of the way down the frame, or two thirds. If you compare a shot like this to one where the horizon is flat across the middle, the difference is staggering. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 21, 2005)

Had a try of a digital camera, not for me.  I'll stick to my 35 SLR with it's macro lenses.  I like to take pictures of the Australia native orchids in particular, although some of them are not as big as my little fingernail.  Hence the macro lens and the enthusiasm to crawl beneath prickly shrubs where the big bull ant usually nest, just to find one tiny mosquito orchid. 
For general views I usually try and frame it with perhaps the trunk of a eucalypt tree to the left or right of the viewer with some foliage across part of the top.  Another thing I like to do is to have either flowering shrubs, not big ones though, or perhaps an old wire fence.  Little things like these make the photo more interesting I find.
Depth of field - still struggling to work that out!!  Most things I prefer to learn with the hands on approach rather than from a book.  Classes can be a help if there are not too many students.
Good luck with you future pics, perhaps we will be lucky to see them posted here on the forums


----------

